# Website parsen mit Hilfe von jsoup funktioniert nicht



## KingSquizzi3 (3. Jan 2016)

Guten Tag liebe Mitglieder,

ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar versuche Ich auf einer kleinen Website wo ein Roulettespiel läuft, mir die Ergebnisse auslesen zu lassen. Während Ich gegooglet habe bin Ich auf die Bibliothek jsoup gestoßen. Mir ist es auch bereits gelungen den Text aus der Informationsbox(beiden grünen Rechtecke im Screenshot) ausgeben zu lassen. Ich möchte aber das Ergebnis der Ziehung(roten Rechtecke im Screenshot) auslesen lassen. Dies hat mit meinem bisherigen Code nicht funktioniert. Ich hoffe jemand hat Vorschläge wie man das Problem beheben könnte. Ich wäre auch offen für andere Lösungsansätze, also beispielsweise ohne jsoup.







Mein Versuch um das Ergebnis ausgeben zu lassen war bisher (roten Rechtecke):
Es wird zwar etwas ausgegeben, aber es ist halt leer.





Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus für Hilfestellungen!

Mfg Martin


----------



## VirtualIndex (3. Jan 2016)

Bei mir kommt das Drehrad mit dem Ergebnis erst nach einiger Zeit. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass wenn du es ausführst noch kein Ergebnis gezogen wurde? Dein Text, bei dem es geht, ist nämlich stets auf der Website präsent.


----------



## KingSquizzi3 (3. Jan 2016)

VirtualIndex ja das ist gut möglich, aber selbst wenn das Script ausgeführt wird und das Ergebnis ist gerade zu sehen funktioniert es nicht. Habe jetzt gelesen das jsoup dynamische Sachen nicht parsen kann. Kennst du vlt. eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## VirtualIndex (3. Jan 2016)

Bietet die Seite möglicherweise irgendeine Form von API/Schnittstelle an?


----------

